# 90 gallon pics



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i got this whole setup for $1000. basically a steal. its a aga reef ready 90 gallon with a 55g refug. custom tall stand and canopy. came with tons of soft corals, many mushrooms, xenia, clove polyps, green star polyps(ugly ones) and lots of other stuff. as for fish i have a skunk clown who is a whore and hosts in anything, two sebea clowns, a beautiful small yellow tang, and two green chromis. there are a ton of hermits a few snails, and a cucumber. this combo along with the low fish load keeps the tank almost algae and maintainence free.
View attachment 74090

View attachment 74091

View attachment 74092

View attachment 74093

View attachment 74094

View attachment 74095

View attachment 74096

View attachment 74097

View attachment 74098

View attachment 74099

View attachment 74100

View attachment 74101


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks incredible very nice, love the tank


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

ohhhhh, nice. i like your tank very much. are those hairy shrooms that skunk is hosting?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, some of the most beautiful hairy shrooms ive ever seen. flourescant green tips.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice pickup man. grats


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yes, VERY nice...


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

What a steal. Somebody wanted out of the hobby in bad way.


----------

